# Would you rather have a log cabin kit, or..



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Would you rather have logs milled and peeled to make your own log cabin? or would you rather buy a pre made log cabin shell and you finish? I ve been kicking around some ideas and am curious.


----------



## Gamekeeper (Oct 9, 2015)

Log sided kit


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

My neighbor is buying a log cabin kit. I think the company is out of the UP? The shell doesn't come shipped like a modular AFAIK but he gets all of the lumber milled and ready for assembly.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Ive been thinking about what to do with my mill once I get my house finished. we talked about selling it, but I have to think I could make some pretty decent money on the side if I had some sort of a specialty niche. I don't know.


----------



## gtokid1 (Oct 21, 2008)

You seem to do quality work and have the back ground.It makes sense to put your talent to work.Good luck in your next project.


----------



## Gamekeeper (Oct 9, 2015)

I’m pretty sure you figured out by now that there are a quite a number of people around that have portable mills.

Both wood miser’s and band mills.

But, because of the seasons here in Michigan, I believe with reasonable regional advertisement, you in fact could make a nice side business milling lumber for people on site.

Everyone wants their lumber milled and stacked at the same time. The window is only about four months long, and starts about in May.

That creates opportunity.


----------



## Lund Explorer (Jan 23, 2011)

brushbuster said:


> Ive been thinking about what to do with my mill once I get my house finished. we talked about selling it, but I have to think I could make some pretty decent money on the side if I had some sort of a specialty niche. I don't know.


Move the mill over onto M-72 and trade your labor for drink chips?

Just kidding.... maybe. It really would depend on what the market is in your area, the cost of materials, the cost to transport the finished logs, plus all the overhead, and finally what customers would be willing to pay. Add to that what your time is worth, and how much of that time do you have.

At my age, I'd sell the mill and use it to buy beer.


----------



## Gamekeeper (Oct 9, 2015)

Lund Explorer said:


> Move the mill over onto M-72 and trade your labor for drink chips?
> 
> Just kidding.... maybe. It really would depend on what the market is in your area, the cost of materials, the cost to transport the finished logs, plus all the overhead, and finally what customers would be willing to pay. Add to that what your time is worth, and how much of that time do you have.
> 
> At my age, I'd sell the mill and use it to buy beer.


When we did our house in Wexford we hired a guy to come cut the trees on site. He said he was very busy.

We waited quite a while to get on his calendar.

It seems pretty common for people to buy a parcel with plantation Pines and start cutting.
Just saying.


----------



## Lund Explorer (Jan 23, 2011)

Gamekeeper said:


> When we did our house in Wexford we hired a guy to come cut the trees on site. He said he was very busy.
> 
> We waited quite a while to get on his calendar.
> 
> ...


Was just pointing out the costs associated with such a venture, and taking into mind that the op mentioned doing this on the side, as in not full time. From everything my home builder clients tell me, time is of the essence. How many would be willing to see their home built on a part-time basis.


----------



## Gamekeeper (Oct 9, 2015)

Lund Explorer said:


> Was just pointing out the costs associated with such a venture, and taking into mind that the op mentioned doing this on the side, as in not full time. From everything my home builder clients tell me, time is of the essence. How many would be willing to see their home built on a part-time basis.


Not building, just cutting, milling, and stickering.
Just a way to squeeze a little more money out of the investment in the mill.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Lund Explorer said:


> Was just pointing out the costs associated with such a venture, and taking into mind that the op mentioned doing this on the side, as in not full time. From everything my home builder clients tell me, time is of the essence. How many would be willing to see their home built on a part-time basis.


Actually I would have kits already made up ready to sell, these wouldn't be custom homes, just a kit for a diyer that wouldn't neccessarilly have a mill and time to fit the logs.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Gamekeeper said:


> I’m pretty sure you figured out by now that there are a quite a number of people around that have portable mills.
> 
> Both wood miser’s and band mills.
> 
> ...


 Yup there are quite few portable mills, that's why I tend to want to go the niche route. basically I would supply just milled logs or a fitted kit that I would assemble in my lot. I am set up to mill all winter also.


----------



## Gamekeeper (Oct 9, 2015)

For what it’s worth, I’ve encountered several companies that have done that across the middle north section of Michigan over the last few years.

They stack out a kit, put a sign out in front of it with a dollar figure, and then let it sit until somebody buys it.

I don’t have any feel for how long they sit.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Just some random thoughts, most likely I will keep the mill for a while then get rid of it, but I am getting close to retirement and I don't want to just sit around, I have always been one to stay busy, be nice to make a little cash for some hunting or fishing trips.


----------



## Lund Explorer (Jan 23, 2011)

Gamekeeper said:


> Not building, just cutting, milling, and stickering.
> Just a way to squeeze a little more money out of the investment in the mill.


Darn phone..... I'm going to save my comments for the op.


----------



## Lund Explorer (Jan 23, 2011)

brushbuster said:


> Actually I would have kits already made up ready to sell, these wouldn't be custom homes, just a kit for a diyer that wouldn't neccessarilly have a mill and time to fit the logs.


That idea I like. 

If you can figure out what the kit costs you to build on your site, then its just a matter of figuring out what customers would be willing to pay for that. The difference is what your time is worth.

Good Luck.


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

Around here a couple, or more, mills had the machine to make D logs with the tounge and grove seal system but I haven't heard of them in recent years. I have found you can really enhance retirement by taking on a little repair, corn cob blasting, staining and touching up chinking ect. I have had the opportunity to match bids from a big outfit that works all over the state and the money is almost embarrassing. If you are to produce kits you would need drawing and engineering capabilities. I know when I was building some homes required a grade stamp and engineering on load bearing headers, logs, over windows. One house we had to have engineering and a doug fir log over a 12' window. Selling logs by the lineal foot would relieve this stress but would also limit your market. If you provide instructions you also incur liability.


----------



## Walleyze247 (Mar 20, 2009)

Keep buying smaller lots, build and sell.


----------



## Walleyze247 (Mar 20, 2009)

My mom purchased logs milled, all the same length with gaskets and screws. The design and specifics were left to the home owner builder, nothing precut or fit.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

I know a couple of newly retired guys that have stayed real busy with their wood misers. Right now the economy is good enough for them to stay busy. 10 years ago they struggled just to make ends meet that’s why they purchased their mills.


----------

